# Ordnerfreigabe in XinXP Pro -> Paßwort



## ThorKonnat (5. März 2003)

Salü,

ich habe leider im Forum nichts gefunden, wie ich freigegebene Ordner mit Paßwort ähnlich Win98 versehen kann.

Ich möchte in einem Rechnerverbund einzelne Ordner für bestimmte User freigeben. In diesem Rechnerverbund befinden sich Win2000, Win98 und WinXP Home und Pro.

Von 98 aus ist das einfach; nur für die anderen bekomme ich es nicht hin. Es existieren zwei Arbeitsgruppen.


Rolf....


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (4. Mai 2003)

Hi

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber unter WinXP pro mit NTFS funktioniert das mit Kontingententrägen. Ich hab mich auch noch nicht genauer damit befasst, aber ich glaube damit müsste es funktionieren. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## ThorKonnat (4. Mai 2003)

Salü,

hm...wie meinst Du das?

Gibt es eigentlich Literatur über solche Sachen?


Thor Konnat



> _Original geschrieben von Stauffenberg _
> *Hi
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber unter WinXP pro mit NTFS funktioniert das mit Kontingententrägen. Ich hab mich auch noch nicht genauer damit befasst, aber ich glaube damit müsste es funktionieren.
> ...


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (4. Mai 2003)

Hi

Sorry aber so gut kenn ich mich auch damit nicht aus. Aber ich glaube in der Windows-Hilfe findet man was dazu. Ich kann dir aber nichts versprechen. Sorry.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

